# Mosquito Lake Open $4,000 first place!!!



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Just an FYI that we will be holding our Mosquito Lake Premier open this Sunday May 20th. First place on a 60 angler field will pay $4,000.00!!!!! We will pay back 95% of all entries paid in. This is a boater only format event. Entry fee is $210.00 mailed entries must be received by Friday. Entries at the ramp will be accepted. We have opened up the pay online option today so that may pay as well. Boat number is given by the order that we receive them. Please visit us at www.buckeyeelites.com and click the premier series.


----------



## ItsAlwaysSunnyInNEOhio (Jun 18, 2013)

Results?


----------



## dwmikemx (Mar 22, 2008)

They must want to keep the results a secret.


----------



## YoungGun19 (Mar 15, 2012)

dwmikemx said:


> They must want to keep the results a secret.


----------



## YoungGun19 (Mar 15, 2012)

14.3 1st.
14.05 2nd and BB 3.51
13.6 3rd 

15 boats payed 3 spots


----------

